# Is my internet activity being tracked?



## Alysia2255 (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd like to know if there is a way to tell if my computer/internet activity is being tracked by my boss. Is there something I can download that will prevent this from happening?


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

I do not know of any way of telling if your internet activity is being tracked, but I do know that servers will keep logs of outgoing and incoming internet traffic for record and security purposes. Normally these logs are encrypted and can only be viewed by designated people. However the need for this will only occur if there is a network abnomaly or other diagnostics / checks are required, for example where large amounts of bandwidth are going unexplained. A prime example of this is your isp's server, it logs all outgoing and incoming traffic, but it is stored in an encrypted database with limited accsess. The sheer amount of internet usage from one company or area would make it pretty hard to loacate something specific in all of the data, unless the searcher kenw what they were looking for. Hope this helps and if you have any more questions, feel free to ask


----------



## Alysia2255 (Sep 13, 2004)

Thank you for your response but I work for a very small company and I'm afraid that they might install some sort of tracking software on either the server or my pc. Is there any way to see if anything is installed or can I install something to limit what they can track?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Alysia2255 if the Pc is owned by your boss and is used during working time, then they have every right to know what the workers are accessing on their Pc.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

The server will track incoming and outgoing traffic regardless of company size, but as I have said in my previous posts the log is encrypted and can only be viewed by certain people. Blues_harp28 is perfectly correct when he mentions that if you are using your boss's property in work time, they have every right to monitor your usage.


----------



## Alysia2255 (Sep 13, 2004)

I completely agree with both of you. I work 60+ hours a week and I don't have a computer at home so once a week I come in early and check my emails. I know I need to invest in a new pc for my house but $ is tight and I just can't afford one yet. 
Thanks for the info though.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Id check with your boss as to what they will allow you to do on their Pc at work.
Checking emails may well be allowed as you always come in early etc.


----------



## xDatWun (Jul 24, 2008)

I believe there is also a legal notice, that you read when you log on. Check that to see what you are allowed to do, as you use the computer for personal browsing (I assume, as you have no pc yet at your house), the boss has every right to track/know whats going on. But since your working in a small buisness, it's unlikely, but possible. Check with your boss first. To be honest, everyone's tracked. ISPs keep a log of internet activity for various reasons; but mostly because there's a "limit" of how much bandwith you can use up. If you surpass this, they will charge you.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

as this is a work pc, the owners of the pc (i.e., the company) have every right to read whatever you are sending or what pages you are visiting; in fact, at my work, it's our _responsibility_ if a virus gets into the domain, NOT the users.

As this is a work pc, we really cannot assist you in bypassing any tracking software that is on your network.

The one thing I would say is that yes, they can most definitely track what email you've sent to whom and to what pages you've been to.

I'm going to close this ticket for the above-mentioned reasons; it's a work-owned pc, and we cannot assist in bypassing any safeguards they may have put on.

Thanks for understanding.

v


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Alysia2255 said:


> I completely agree with both of you. I work 60+ hours a week and I don't have a computer at home so once a week I come in early and check my emails. I know I need to invest in a new pc for my house but $ is tight and I just can't afford one yet.
> Thanks for the info though.


And this is the work computer?

http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/728483-possible-virus-please-help.html


----------

